# Where to get big hooks



## Bradley_G (May 8, 2012)

So I'm finding that the internet is a tough place to buy hooks, I bought some 12/0 daiichi circle chunk hooks and they are smaller than a 8/0 gamakatsu octopus circle. Bought some 15/0 king kat from eagle claw and they are decent size but still not what I was expecting. 

See picture, from left to right 7/0, 12/0, 8/0, 15/0, 12/0. I know there will be some variation in how the sizes are but generally I thought the ones I bought would be much bigger. may have to send these back to cabelas.

Anyone have some reccomendations on where to find sizeable circle/kahle hooks for a decent price?


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 8, 2012)

Check www.redfishone.com.  Richie has a great line of hooks he sells..from inshore to the big shark hooks..all of them are razor sharp and the finish is top of the line.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 8, 2012)

X2 on that, if not an option I suggest Mustad, they have a good quuality hook at affordable pricing.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 9, 2012)

If you need the large Mustad 39960D 20/0 & 18/0 hooks here is where you can get them.
http://www.sharkoutlet.com/index.php/terminal-tackle/hooks/mustad/mustad-tuna-circle-hook.html


----------



## BuckMKII (May 9, 2012)

Here are a few circle hooks that I have in my tackle box.
 Top row from left to the right: 20/0 Mustad 39960D, 20/0 Eagle Claw L2045, 16/0 Mustad 39960BLN, 14/0 Eagle Claw 190. Second row: Eagle Claw L197 10/0 & 9/0, 10/0 Eagle Claw L2022, 10/0 Mustad 39942BLN, 13/0 Eagle Claw 190, 13/0 VMC 9788PS. Third row: 10/0 Eagle Claw 190, 8/0 Gamma octopus circle, 12/0 Mustad 39960D, 8/0 Eagle Claw L2004, 6/0 Gamma octopus circle, 6/0 & 5/0 Eagle Claw L197, 4/0 Eagle Claw L2222. Bottom row: 5/0 Eagle Claw L2005, 1/0 Gamma octopus circle, and the last two are 3/0 & 2/0 Eagle Claw circles.


----------



## zedex (May 9, 2012)

Not circle hooks, but would this be large enough?


----------



## zedex (May 9, 2012)

Or would this be better?


----------



## BuckMKII (May 9, 2012)

zedex said:


> Or would this be better?


Okay you definitely win!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 9, 2012)

Eagle Claw = Made in America

Gamakatsu = sharpest hooks I've used

What kind of fishing are you planning to do?

And as far as price, hooks are one place I refuse to skimp. If you think about how much you spend on boats, gas, lost wages due to daydreaming, etc., I want the first thing that touches the fish to work. Cheaper hooks often are dull, have burrs, eyes that aren't fully closed, inferior metals, etc. For a few more pennies per hook you can get something of good quality like Owner, Gamakatsu, Eagle Claw, Daiichi, or Mustad. I've bought some obscure online hooks and had to modify the gapping with pliers and sharpen them myself. Not cool.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 9, 2012)

I figured with cabelas and daiichi it would be a good hook, I typically use gamakatsu for my freshwater fishing, love the sharpness. I'm just am looking for a bigger hook for some shark fishing. The 16/0 are not bad, i was just frustrated that a 12/0 daiichi was smaller (overall not wire) than an 8/0 gamakatsu, which I have a ton of already. I've got a 12/0 Owner J hook and would like something about that size in a circle hook.

any of you guys with shark experience wanna lend a thought? for shark size, what size hook/bait size would you reccomned for a shark in the
50lb class
100-200lb
200+?

perhaps that should be its own thread..... hijacking my own post.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 9, 2012)

zedex said:


> Or would this be better?



holy cow. where do you find a 4' bait for that sucker?


----------



## Bradley_G (May 9, 2012)

BuckMKII said:


> Here are a few circle hooks that I have in my tackle box.



what is the second from the left on the top row? eagle claw 20/0?


----------



## zedex (May 9, 2012)

Bradley_G said:


> holy cow. where do you find a 4' bait for that sucker?



 In my neighborhood. Catching the bait is a bit tricky as they ride skateboards really fast.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 9, 2012)

zedex said:


> In my neighborhood. Catching the bait is a bit tricky as they ride skateboards really fast.



haha


----------



## srives (May 9, 2012)

Check out Bass Pro and Cabelas, they sell the Gamaktsu's Big Eye Circle and the Super Nautilus. Also the 8/0-9/0 in the 4X strong Octopus and the 8/0 in the 4X strong Octopus circles are great options. If you cannot find it at BPS or Cabelas then try Melton International. 
1)http://www.basspro.com/Gamakatsu-Circle-Hooks/product/19936/139437
2)http://www.basspro.com/Gamakatsu-4X-Octopus-Hook/product/47493/68586
3)http://www.meltontackle.com/products/gamakatsu-super-nautilus-circle-hooks.html


----------



## BuckMKII (May 9, 2012)

Bradley_G said:


> what is the second from the left on the top row? eagle claw 20/0?



Yes it is. Check my original post I've edited it to add descriptions of all the hooks.


----------



## coltday (May 9, 2012)

bottomdwellers.com had some pretty good ones.


----------



## pbmang (May 14, 2012)

BuckMKII said:


> If you need the large Mustad 39960D 20/0 & 18/0 hooks here is where you can get them.
> http://www.sharkoutlet.com/index.php/terminal-tackle/hooks/mustad/mustad-tuna-circle-hook.html



I will have to keep that in mind  

I got some at http://bigsharktackle.com since they sell in smaller quantities, but next time I will probably go with sharkoutlet since it comes out a dollar or so cheaper per 5.


----------



## ebes (May 15, 2012)

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm


----------



## Apex Predator (May 15, 2012)

You don't need anything that big in a circle hook for large sharks.  Anything in that second row, if stout, will suffice.  You aren't hooking the sharks around the jaw, but in the corner of the jaw skin.  I've caught, and seen, bunches in the 500+ range with smaller circle hooks.


----------

